# Choke thats used for rifled slug



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Have a 12 ga rem 870 express. Smooth bore barrel and gonna use it for first day of gun. Gonna buy some rifled slugs today and go out and shoot it. What is the general thought on chokes? Mod, full, doesnt matter? Thanks again.


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shouldnt need a choke for slugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Use an improved cylinder.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Recommend improved cylinder..possible cylinder. I know guys who have used modified and full....because that's what they had and their guns are/were fixed chokes...they killed many of deer and had no known gun issues...that being said...with today's' screw in chokes.....go imp. cyl. !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use to use an old savage auto loader 16 ga full choke and it was a tack driver at 50 yrds. but it kicked like a full grown mule, LOL. but imp cylinder is what you really want for slugs.
sherman


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

The "improved cylinder" choke is normally the closest diameter tube to your guns true bore that comes with a shotgun purchased new and probably the best 'normally available' tube to use with a slug. If you have a "cylinder bore" tube I personally believe that would best as it offers a true continuum of your guns inside bore, no added constriction at all at the muzzle. Certainly do not shoot without any choke tube installed as it will destroy your threads in short time. Not in any questioning your judgement or decision making abilities, it just really happens often by folks that don't know. I have shot, with success, rifled slugs thru fixed full choke barrels but have read you should not shoot slugs thru full choke screw-in tubes. I believe I have a full choke tube for one of my guns that is stamped "not recommend for slugs".


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

thank you. improved it is. maybe have to hold off on going out to the range today. seriously raining out.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure you already know this but don't shoot that sabot slugs designed for a rifled barrel, just shoot the old foster style with the rifling on the slug.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Lundy said:


> I'm sure you already know this but don't shoot that sabot slugs designed for a rifled barrel, just shoot the old foster style with the rifling on the slug.


X2 DO NOT SHOOT SABOTS through ANY choke!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

RJohnson442 said:


> X2 DO NOT SHOOT SABOTS through ANY choke!


What about a rifled choke tube?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

buckeye dan said:


> What about a rifled choke tube?


I never thought of that, but it is also an option. I've never used one or shot with anyone using one, to my knowledge, but a rifled choke tube would give you the option of either slugs or Sabots. Probably cost three times as much as a standard tube though. Buckeye Dan is smart about all this gun stuff.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Use an improved cylinder.


Bingo! We have a winner! As were all the others who chimed in with this. The OP didn't mention whether his gun came with choke tubes, but did ask about choke, so I'm assuming his gun has tubes. If you can find a cylinder bore tube for it, go with that. If not, improved cylinder. My first shotgun was an old Mossberg 500, shot barrel w/bead, no slug barrel, in improved cylinder. I killed a ton of game with that gun, including deer with slugs. 

One other thing. Make sure you read the box carefully! You wouldn't be the first guy who came home with a box of slugs labeled "For use in rifled barrels only!" Oops!


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with the consensus, IC. One thing I would suggest is buying a box from 3 - 4 ammo makers. They are much cheaper than sabots and should be in the neighborhood of $3/5 a box. A box of Remington Sluggers, Federals and Brenekee if you can find them. Shoot a clean target with each box and see which patterns best. You will be surprised at the difference. A good $20 investment for finding an accurate grouping. Good luck this season with your smooth bore, killed many deer with them back in the day.

Best regards,
Capt. Tony
www.reelthrillcharters.net


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Im excited. Hunted in PA my whole life with a 300 weatherby mag so the slug gun will be a game changer.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

rockriv said:


> Thanks everyone. Im excited. Hunted in PA my whole life with a 300 weatherby mag so the slug gun will be a game changer.


Quite the cartridge, how did it perform on deer?


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

rockriv said:


> Thanks everyone. Im excited. Hunted in PA my whole life with a 300 weatherby mag so the slug gun will be a game changer.


rockriv, try more than one brand of slug. Calmly and carefully bench shoot 3 shot groups of each rifled slug brand you can get your hands on whatever they may be using your IMP CYL choke.

OR

Pretty much do exactly what Reel Thrill said above. (I really need to read all of the content of a thread before I chime in.)

If the best grouping slugs have a less than satisfactory grouping don't be afraid to run another shot set using your MOD choke. The difference in size is 0.01". That 0.01" doesn't seem like much but it can compensate for imperfections in the slugs a whole bunch. It should eliminate the random fliers from the brand your gun likes best.

On the other hand if you are shooting bead sites on a vent rib it may not make a lot of difference. 4-6 MOA is about all you can expect from those. Some type of optic upgrade can keep you sub 4 MOA in which case you will actually notice the difference between brands of slugs and 0.01" chokes.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

The 300 weatherby was a fantastic gun. Never had any run on me more than 50ish yards. Killed at couple at about 200 yards as well. That gun is a serious shooter! Ill test out a couple brands. Head to fun feather and see what they have.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

buckeye dan said:


> What about a rifled choke tube?


I Don't think the rifled choke would handle sabots well going from a smooth bore up to the last few inches of the barrel being rifled. Thats a lot of energy you are trying to cram in and spin at the end of the barrel.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

rockriv said:


> The 300 weatherby was a fantastic gun. Never had any run on me more than 50ish yards. Killed at couple at about 200 yards as well. That gun is a serious shooter! Ill test out a couple brands. Head to fun feather and see what they have.


Sounds like quite the deer hammer. 
To be completely honest, im a senior in high school and my mom asked me if I wanted a graduation and birthday gift. (birthday and graduation arent far off) I requested a century arms pap ak in 7.62x39mm. i know that some people may not think a "assault rifle" should be used for anything in the woods but ive always wanted one and now is probably my best opportunity. if i go hunt another state, i could probably use it to hunt. Just purchase a 5 round mag, or even completely omit the mag and go single shot.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Sounds like quite the deer hammer.
> To be completely honest, im a senior in high school and my mom asked me if I wanted a graduation and birthday gift. (birthday and graduation arent far off) I requested a century arms pap ak in 7.62x39mm. i know that some people may not think a "assault rifle" should be used for anything in the woods but ive always wanted one and now is probably my best opportunity. if i go hunt another state, i could probably use it to hunt. Just purchase a 5 round mag, or even completely omit the mag and go single shot.


You can not use a semi-auto riffle in PA. I'm sure there are states which permit them, just not as many as you might think.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have heard of PA and the no semi auto. Id have to find a state that would allow it.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

RJohnson442 said:


> I Don't think the rifled choke would handle sabots well going from a smooth bore up to the last few inches of the barrel being rifled. Thats a lot of energy you are trying to cram in and spin at the end of the barrel.


There is actually a lot of debate about that. The smooth bore leading up to the rifling acts as a giant forcing cone. Like a revolver without the air gap between cylinder and breech. So instead of gasses escaping from the air gap, they expand through the length of the barrel leading up to the rifled tube.

Here is the problem with them and why they haven't really caught on well. The benefit of the rifling in the short tubes is the same as a handgun. If your rifled tube is 3" then you are basically shooting a snub nose revolver. If your rifled tube is 6" then you are shooting the equivalent of a 6" revolver.

They simply can't replace a full length rifled barrel but they do work and will impart spin on most sabots.

So if you really want to shoot sabots and limit their potential, then they are an option. A solution to a problem that doesn't really exist if you ask me but that is my opinion. Apparently enough people see them as valid option to keep the market flowing.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I agree that a 3" choke is just too short to make a real difference or improvement. But hey if it give's you the confidence to reach out another 20 yards accurately by all means go for it. You'll just have to find what she likes best.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Modified choke... Winchester 2 3/4 inch hollow points..silver or grey colored box think their super x.. They are deadly


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

No need for a choke when shooting rifled slugs.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Here a good article(with results) worth the read on rifles choke tubes.

www.guns.com/2012/07/11/do-rifled-choke-tubes-improve 

As a rule, if fixed bbls are used, have usually found the IC best for most of the foster type slugs. But have always found it best to spend the range time to find out what combo of slug and bbl./choke shoots best.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

They are not allowed in OHIO either as they have a necked down cartridge ohio rifles MUST BE STRAIGHT WALLED


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Best answer I can give avoid the hassle get a deer slayer barrel then problem solved been deer hunting in ohio for 40 years. had a 870 wingmaster with a deerslayer coupled up with brenneke 12 gauge 1 oz slugs killed deer at 150 yards. and still use same combo today. no chokes needed of any kind Brenneke K O


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

Improved Cylinder ,KO Breneke slugs (Black box ) are made for rifled or smooth bore barrels . Remington sluggers are right there with them (smooth bore )


----------

